# Mahindra 6570 won't go in fwd or Rev



## owell223 (6 mo ago)

Shifts all gears but when you put it in fwd with the electric switch nothing same with Rev. Neutral lights up when selected goes off in fwd or Rev 
Only 163 light hours. Quit in the middle of mowing. Clutch feels fine. 
I am lost on this tractor never broken before where should I start. Yes it is under warranty but it is in a very inconvenient spot on 4th of July weekend. No immediate fix so I would like to figure it out 
Any help appreciated


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy owell223, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your switch may have failed, or you may have pulled wires off solenoid valves? If the switch checks out ok, follow the wires from the switch to the solenoid valves.


----------



## owell223 (6 mo ago)

Any tips on best way to troubleshoot the problem. I checked the fuse and it is good. I don't see any pulled wires yet. Service manual is vague as can be


----------

